# I'm just stunned;-/



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

For those who know what happened Super Bowl evening, and a few days following....
Here's the thread...http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=175214

I am beyond words... They came back, both her and her husband... As if nothing happened.. Thankfully my mom saw then from the house and called the police... They came and asked if I had any goats for sale. I'm looking at her shocked trying to come up with the right wording, as in well, you tried to steal one or more of my bucks, got caught, and now magically you want and have the money to buy them? How are your 9 missing does, that oh by the way the police never heard about...? At this point my neighbor showed up with his gun.... The lady looked at me like I was nuts, and her husband kept on saying we just wanna buy some goats, you had a "goats for sale sign up at the end of your driveway a few weeks ago" (never have put a sign up, was thinking of it at one point but never did it) Police got there, and sent them on their way with a stern warning....

I'm just stunned that they would even have the guts to come back I mean really??? Now I'm back on high alert...;-/ This is probably going to sound strange, but I think I'd rather have animal predators than human ones because at least it would make sense..., second thought how about no predators... The policeman and my neighbor said drugs are involved, and her playing dumb about even being here weeks ago is concerning to them as well... My mom even recognized her... I'm just stunned...;(


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG! really that is nuts! glad you guys were home,and they didn't try to take them when nobody was home:thinking: high alert.. hope they never return, *scary* be careful


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is just crazy ! WOW ! Glad you were home and your Mom had seen them coming ! And that your neighbor came over with his gun in hand. That is so freaky and scary , I'm so sorry you have to worry about this whole mess again  Stay safe !


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

They don't sound like they have both oars in the water - be very careful.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> They don't sound like they have both oars in the water - be very careful.


No they don't... ;(


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good thing though the police have gone by at least 10 times tonight.... So yay for that... Just checked all my kids, all is well, so I'm going to try to get some rest now... They are a bit confused I'm sure, as I get these blank stares... Um mom, you okay? You do know what time it is right??? LOL... Love my punks....


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Do be careful. Do you keep a gun? There are too many strange folks around - and drugs are such a problem. We dealt with drug stuff in our neighborhood quite a few years back and it was pretty scary. Got a neighborhood watch group together and eventually got them out of the area. Everyone watching out for each other is a help. Also - do you have cameras out? We keep a security camera in the barn and put out game camera in odd places from time to time. It isn't protection but if someone was prowling around to case things we hopefully would know ahead of time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Might want to get a gun just in case!! 

My husband encouraged me to start carrying one and man, it's worth it! 

This is absolutely insane! Hope that is the last time u have to see or deal with them.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Geez! Be careful! And sounds like your neighbour is a god-send too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> They don't sound like they have both oars in the water - be very careful.


The situation is very scary , but your description of them is hilarious:ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good grief! I would be mad as heck if they showed up again! Glad you guys were home.... BE CAREFUL now as they may come back again and they sound a "little" off in the head for sure


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Janeen , do you own a gun ? 
With all seriousness , I hope you do.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Good grief indeed! Be careful, these people sound off and who knows what they are capable of. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this. I would be livid. I'm glad it sounds like you have a responsive police force looking out for you.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I would of had them trespassed and taken to jail. Period. Id of explained to the cop that I have a hungry pig and if these people ever come back here again, that pig wont be hungry for a long time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, I would of let them have it and jailed.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> I would of had them trespassed and taken to jail. Period. Id of explained to the cop that I have a hungry pig and if these people ever come back here again, that pig wont be hungry for a long time.


:ROFL: That's too funny Dave , lol..
Pigs love "special sauce"


----------



## i8sumpi (Dec 11, 2014)

some people... gawd
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ________ 
. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~., 
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-., 
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:, 
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\, 
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,} 
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.} 
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./ 
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./ 
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./ 
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/ 
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .} 
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../ 
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../ 
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-” 
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\ 
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__ 
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-, 
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\ 
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\ 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__ 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==`` 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`\


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool ! ^^^^


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How scary..your right janeen...four legged predators are much easier to figure out and deal with...I would be on full alert too....

and your neighbor!!! is he Texan LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats my kind of neighbor


----------



## i8sumpi (Dec 11, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Cool ! ^^^^


thanks!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Craziness. I hope you never see those folks again!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> Craziness. I hope you never see those folks again!!!!!!


But then Dave's pig will go hungry


----------



## i8sumpi (Dec 11, 2014)

this is gonna become a mega-thread here soon!lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry for laughing over the posts here …..
Its a serious , nerve racking , potentially heartbreaking situation Janeen is dealing with , along with her neighbors. I do hope these people leave town and never come back. Better yet , i hope they are picked up on something else and held in jail. How sick is it to be afraid of losing your animals and/or having loved ones , friends potentially being harmed by these people ?! Its just horrible and i feel terrible for all involved. Two wrongs don't make a right but these people need more of a "warning" not to come back there IMO. 
Will be praying for ya'll .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If we had all of us TGS people pile in a buses and head to Janeens place , I'm sure we can drive those people away , far away……
Or we could catch them and have Dave's pig in tow and well……you know……feed the pig :angel smiley:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are back in jail!! I woke up suddenly around 3 am, had my phone in hand & my headlight, my dog was going nuts, so I turned her loose... Walked out to the bucks pen an low and behold this lady and her husband has my oberhasli buck and it looked like they were trying to milk him???? He was screaming bloody murder... So I was in the process of dialing the police, when my neighbor came with his gun... (I was trying to be quiet and hide out, because I wanted the officer to see what was happening) police were there right after my neighbor... They were handcuffed and put in the police car... Just got back from signing a restraining order. Apparently the officer had just heard about a call that involved damaged property and goats and llamas were involved, so he figured he knew where they were heading next, so he was already on his way.. WHAT A NIGHT/MORNING!!;-/ 

We have a shot gun, but it hasn't been fired in about 35 years. I have nothing against guns, but I think I want to take some classes first before I try shooting..;-) I might opt to do that... 

My neighbor is such a God send.... He and his family are awesome... These people took his mini horses on the last go around, so he was also on high alert...

A pig? Huh... I swore I'd never own one, but hey that might be an option...


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

What the.... I don't even know what to say. That is truly the most bizarre behavior I have heard of. I would pay good money to see them try to milk one of my bucks. Good luck with that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks all... It is nerve racking to say the least... At least my ober buck is doing okay... He got some treats... And some long pets and scratches..., my Saanen buck didn't come out of his pen until about an hour ago... Now they are laying down chewing their cuds... Poor boys.... Whew...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

FarmerInaDress said:


> What the.... I don't even know what to say. That is truly the most bizarre behavior I have heard of. I would pay good money to see them try to milk one of my bucks. Good luck with that.


That's what it look like to us... She was yelling at her husband to squeeze..., and they had a small bucket......;-/ If I hadn't been woken up, it had been daylight, and if I wasn't freaked out I would probably recorded it on my phone... I have to admit, these people seem well a few trees short of a forest.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have to admit I'm a bit calmer now, and my mom and I just broke out laughing at them attempting to milk Charlie..!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sheesh !!!!
Thank goodness they are locked up ! You certainly have been through the ringer with all this !! I'm at a loss for words , surprisingly enough , for what those jerks were doing to your poor buck !!! Really ?
Poor guys , hopefully this will be the end of it. But I would be on high makers regardless. They can't hold em forever. You should take some shooting lessons , I'm not kidding either. It's a good thing to know how to do. Just so your comfortable with it. Wish you and your neighbors didn't have to live in fear of these jerks stealing your and animals.
It's so not fair. 
And look into getting a pig


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> That's what it look like to us... She was yelling at her husband to squeeze..., and they had a small bucket......;-/ If I hadn't been woken up, it had been daylight, and if I wasn't freaked out I would probably recorded it on my phone... I have to admit, these people seem well a few trees short of a forest.


Honestly, I can't stop giggling over that , lol. 
Oh man , you can't make this stuff up , lol.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I just... That's almost as bad as DH trying to get some greenbacks to milk a bull. Really? I mean, were they trying to steal sperm or did they thing his sack had milk???

I hope they stay in jail a long time. Thank goodness for your neighbor.

I also suggest getting a rifle instead of a shotgun for less kick and better accuracy, but you can't beat a shotgun for noise and wide spread carnage. I kill ***** and possums with my rifle. I scare off the coyotes(can't see them very well at night) and bratty high school kids with the shotgun(who wants to do a fire pit on a stranger's property? I don't care if you thought it was still for sale and the previous owners were creeps. Meet the new *******).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Janeen , I think if you recorded that and sent it to a news channel they would have a field day with it , LOL 
Then again, so would we !


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh, and for lessons you can call a gun range and for the price of ammo they'll teach you all different types of guns in the hope you'll buy one(at least my local one does). 

That or sign up for hunter safety. It's usually less then $20 and then you can hunt.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Goats4Milk said:


> I just... That's almost as bad as DH trying to get some greenbacks to milk a bull. Really? I mean, were they trying to steal sperm or did they thing his sack had milk


What are greenbacks?

Oh, like he was trying to win money by milking a bull? That is pretty brave.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Wow, I'm glad they were caught and jailed! I hope that they figure out that your neighborhood is on alert and steer clear of it when they're released.

I just can't decide which is stupider - trying to milk a buck or trying to collect semen from a random buck in a plastic bucket. Either way, I'd like to know what they were planning on doing with the discharge they so badly wanted. onder: :shrug: :ROFL:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

It sounds like they were as high as a kite! No one in their right mind would try to do something like that. I'm glad your boys are ok!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are the bucks.... Poor Charlie, he still seems stunned, but he's going to be okay...


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Poor guy. That must have been really confusing and frightening for him.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Just to make it clear, and to possibly expedite the process next time, do you have a "no trespassing" sign? Signs don't stop people, but in some places it may help move along the legal process. 

Do you have coded padlocks on your gates? The ones with numbers you turn instead of using a key? Get some. That would be helpful in at least making intruders make more racket going over a fence, plus getting your animals out of their pen would be harder. I would also get some battery-powered security lights (or wired if you have the electricity run there). Angle them where your animals won't set them off, but intruders would. I keep two in my milk room for getting to feed and stuff at night. They are awesome. Mine go off after a couple minutes, so they don't exhaust the battery power.

Your neighbor needs a nice basket or treat of some kind. I say that seriously, because when they came back again, they could have had the tiniest moment of clarity and decided to bring a weapon. Put his own safety on the line to help out a neighbor.

And yes, get a refresher course on shooting. Find something you like, that the kick from the gun won't bother you, so that if you have to use it, you won't be afraid of the recoil.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

FarmerInaDress said:


> What are greenbacks?
> 
> Oh, like he was trying to win money by milking a bull? That is pretty brave.


Greenbacks is what he and his dad used to call "city folk" like they'd never been around a cow before. Greenback is also what currency was called during the American Civil War(that's what I brought up to him) so I didn't get it either. They'd try to trick people into milking the bull's sack(which can't be done). It was their running joke that I didn't think was very funny and was glad I didn't "fall" for it. They said they never had any one dumb enough to try after the second or third time the bull would ram the fence.

You don't milk a bull. In order to get semen from a bull you have them mount a fake cow with a collector bag in almost the same way a horse does it. It's a very dangerous process that NO newbie should ever, ever try.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh an Janeen, please do check your calendar. It isn't April 1st yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they got caught.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Remember one thing....bail. Do not let your guard down because they will be out of jail soon on bail. Yes, they will no doubt have bail conditions, but they seem to stupid to understand the simple concept of "stay off other peoples property and leave their stuff alone."

Get a pump shotgun and a barking dog. The sound of a shell being wracked into the chamber would send chills up anyones spine!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't we just get Janeen a bull and set up a video camera and sit back and watch the show ? opcorn:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

A motion sensor alarm would probably scare the crap out of them! They're really loud...but probably expensive too.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Trickyroo said:


> Can't we just get Janeen a bull and set up a video camera and sit back and watch the show ? opcorn:


Just as long as her liability insurance is paid up. You know they'd sue her for their stupidity.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cactus_Acres said:


> Oh an Janeen, please do check your calendar. It isn't April 1st yet.


I seriously wish this was an April fools joke...LOL..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I told my neighbor he has an unending supply of goats milk and honey, 2 things he wished he had.. He was very happy with that...

I have been looking at LGD's as well, and a Llama.... Just saving enough to get one or both actually... So now I need a pig and a bull huh....? Now that would be hilarious, because after they try to milk the bull, let the pig loose problem gone...LOL... The officer told me to put no trespassing signs up, and so we will get some, but they literally can't come down our street without being arrested because of the restraining order, I just feel bad for their next victims;(

In all the chaos of the day, many people are confused as to why I have sheep..., clearly for the entertainment factor. I got a chuckle out of seeing little Otis on Wesson my sheep... I really needed the chuckle... Thank a God these people didn't get to my barn....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow Janeen...so sorry you are dealing with those people  And poor Charlie! What the heck was that about??That blew my family's mind....so weird!
I am so glad your neighbor and you can look out for each other.....I think a LGD is a great idea for you.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow Janeen...so sorry you are dealing with those people  And poor Charlie! What the heck was that about??That blew my family's mind....so weird!
> I am so glad your neighbor and you can look out for each other.....I think a LGD is a great idea for you.


My guess is they didn't know he was a buck..., and thought his sac was an udder, or I guess they could have been trying to get semen... Who knows... They are not bright so I'm going with the first senario... I hope I won't have the chance to ask them... Time for my bucks to go down below for awhile.... I just need to set up their shelter...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like a plan...I'd be on high alert too!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, yeah... I thought I was done with these people weeks ago... Hopefully I will be now, but who knows....;-/ 

My neighbor is going to take me to a shooting range next weekend so I can find out what gun would be best for me, then go from there....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sad it's needed  These people are a danger to society IMO...crazy


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> So sad it's needed  These people are a danger to society IMO...crazy


I agree 100% with your opinion... I'm honestly thinking instead of jail, maybe Psych ward.... Seriously.;(


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Are these the same people that were trying to get goat milk from you too?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Can't we just get Janeen a bull and set up a video camera and sit back and watch the show ? opcorn:


Omg, rolling on the floor laughing!!:crazy:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Are these the same people that were trying to get goat milk from you too?


Nope, not the same people. We haven't seen them since we filed a restraining order...


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> :ROFL: That's too funny Dave , lol..
> Pigs love "special sauce"


I was thinking about sauce too! In the movie, "Fried Green Tomatoes," it was "The Secret's in the Sauce!"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

glndg said:


> I was thinking about sauce too! In the movie, "Fried Green Tomatoes," it was "The Secret's in the Sauce!"


You got it Vicki ! That is one of my favorite movies  
Scary , isn't it ? :-D


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> You got it Vicki ! That is one of my favorite movies
> Scary , isn't it ? :-D


MINE TOO! And such a great line! Yup.:mrgreen:
Highly recommended to anyone who hasn't seen it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just for kicks and giggles , we could go bail those fools out of jail , sit them down hog tied , play the movie , and we act all weird and sit there and stare at them and poke them with sticks…..

I bet we could scare the living poop out of them enough to send them off running , lol.. 

Ahhh , fun times


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Just for kicks and giggles , we could go bail those fools out of jail , sit them down hog tied , play the movie , and we act all weird and sit there and stare at them and poke them with sticks&#8230;..
> 
> I bet we could scare the living poop out of them enough to send them off running , lol..
> 
> Ahhh , fun times


Good thought, but I don't think they would get it.  They wouldn't understand, they wouldn't be scared. They would look at everyone blankly. It's the drugs.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Janeen, how tall are you? If you get a longer gun(rifle or shotgun) don't be afraid to try a youth model.

I'm 5'1" and I use the youth models because I have better balance that way. Nothing like your barrel slowly tipping down as it gets heavier and heavier.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would still be concerned - a restraining order doesn't stop crazy


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

glndg said:


> Good thought, but I don't think they would get it.  They wouldn't understand, they wouldn't be scared. They would look at everyone blankly. It's the drugs.


I agree with glndg but yeah, I don't think they would get it... I think it would be fun non the less though.. I love that movie too... Forgot about "the sauce"


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Goats4Milk said:


> Janeen, how tall are you? If you get a longer gun(rifle or shotgun) don't be afraid to try a youth model.
> 
> I'm 5'1" and I use the youth models because I have better balance that way. Nothing like your barrel slowly tipping down as it gets heavier and heavier.


I'm 5'10".


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> I would still be concerned - a restraining order doesn't stop crazy


Oh, I am... This way though it's easier to get them arrested. That I know of there are 3 other parties that have put a restraining orders on them as well today... Hopefully we will be notified when they are out of jail... Not sure how all that works though..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , you did the right thing getting the restraining order. 
Stacey is right , it doesn't stop crazy , but it sure helps pressing more serious charges against them and the repercussions that fo along with it. 
Drives me insane that it's the good people that have to lose sleep over all this. Just soooo wrong.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think we are all overlooking the scariest part of this entire twilight zone type of a story... These people are married. And if they havent already, are going to breed and produce offspring. If that doesnt scare ya, nothing will!

On a side note. Id of hit em with a bouquet of flowers in the knee caps. With people that not smart, you could tell the cops the truth and they would believe ya.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry but we can not condone shooting people and lying. Please reedit your post or we will!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I rather feed em to the pig


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dave I doubt they're capable of breeding ......
I mean , they were trying to milk a buck and she was yelling at him to squeeze it...... Nuff said


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> I think we are all overlooking the scariest part of this entire twilight zone type of a story... These people are married. And if they havent already, are going to breed and produce offspring. If that doesnt scare ya, nothing will!


LOL... That is exactly what we were talking about when my neighbor and his family came over to see how we were, and so his kids could see my little bottle boys... It is SCARY... They look to be in their late 30's early 40's would be our guess...


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Dave I doubt they're capable of breeding ......
> I mean , they were trying to milk a buck and she was yelling at him to squeeze it...... Nuff said


:ROFL: You're really on a roll tonight!

OTOH, maybe they heard of Cathy's buck that DOES have milk.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I rather feed em to the pig


Me too..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> I'm sorry but we can not condone shooting people and lying. Please reedit your post or we will!!!


Edit approved?


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Just for kicks and giggles , we could go bail those fools out of jail , sit them down hog tied , play the movie , and we act all weird and sit there and stare at them and poke them with sticks&#8230;..
> 
> I bet we could scare the living poop out of them enough to send them off running , lol..
> 
> Ahhh , fun times


LOL at poking them with sticks!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm so glad this ended without anyone getting hurt.
Especially Janeens buck ! 
It sure was a fun thread otherwise


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

TDG-Farms said:


> Edit approved?


Better, thank you


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

we could always slap them in the face with a dead fish, just to get their attention


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Holy Canoly. I'd read about the first two "visits". Then I moved on. But I got curious at all the additional posts and did me some reading. This would make a great Hallmark movie! Sheesh!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I'm so glad this ended without anyone getting hurt.
> Especially Janeens buck !
> It sure was a fun thread otherwise


Very entertaining thread ~although I'd rather it hadn't happened of course!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Very entertaining thread ~although I'd rather it hadn't happened of course!


Me too..!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok guys enough with the creative ways to cause bodily harm. Please don't make me have to close this topic.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, we found a 3 year old LGD.. Only problem is she has eaten chickens..., so we are not sure if we should try her or not... Suggestions?? We have chickens. Otherwise there are LGD puppies for sale too, but I'm kinda wanting a trained dog..., thinking that a puppy wouldn't quite help right away.

I do have a friend that is farther off the beaten path than me that offered to host my goats if these people came back.., she also made the same offer to my neighbor, just incase they come back soon... I'm tempted to let my kids go now, then when they come back, I can simply say what goats??

In all seriousness though, I am contemplating selling my herd of goats, and saving money for new fences, we have electric now, but would like field fencing throughout and a gate at the top of the driveway. Saving for that will take quite awhile, so that is why I'm considering selling, saving, getting the fence, security measures up, then starting over with a herd. I'm not sure quite yet what I'll do, but honestly this whole thing scares me... I'm the type of person who sees the bright things in life, my goats for one, but this whole thing makes NO SENSE, and I have to admit I'm a bit scared at the thought that they might show up again, not really for me, but my mom, my animals aka kids.... Just need some time to think things through...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , i totally understand you Janeen , but please give yourself time to think things through before selling your goats. Thats a big big decision and not to be rushed into. I really get worrying about your Mom and the animals , i would be too and thinking along the same lines as well. But maybe take your animals to your friends house for safe keeping like you mentioned , just for a while till things calm down. 
Its a nice offer , but do they have cameras and such "protection" there ?
If not , they will be in the same boat. Not sure if they have guns and more people there to handle the situations. 
I strongly suggest you take time to relax and talk things over with your neighbors. You never know , between all you guys , you might come up with a better way of adding protection then rehoming your goats.
And the police should be making more trips around your neck of the woods since this has happened. 

Now , about the dog……i don't know anything about LGDs , but I'm afraid to take on a dog from someone you don't know anything about or their dog training. I don't want to hear later on this dog attacked livestock or worse. I would feel more comfortable taking on a dog from someone you know well and can trust. Just my feelings talking here….
Taking on a dog you know nothing about scares the life out of me.
Im sure your familiar with all the horror stories on here. 
But i also know your scared and need protection ASAP. 
Please research the dogs background and of course the people your thinking about getting one from. (((hugs))) 
Your going to be fine , and so are your babies


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you on FB? Is so there is a great livestock guard dog group that could really help you. They are so knowledgeable there and will give you pointers on the dog and how to retrain about the chickens etc.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Link to the group https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=265359150231198


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> Are you on FB? Is so there is a great livestock guard dog group that could really help you. They are so knowledgeable there and will give you pointers on the dog and how to retrain about the chickens etc.


I am..., cool, thank you Stacey


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Perfect ! Id hate to see you jump into getting a dog without having guidance, and you never know , you might come across a great dog this way. Praying it all works out for you Janeen. Keep us posted !


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you Trickyroo... I will keep you posted...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I've read a lot on that group and most dogs will go through a killing chickens stage. It's hard to find a dog that naturally will not chase them or try to kill them. It takes lots of time and patience. It's very important to be aware of that going into having an LGD


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Pyrenees have never bothered the chickens, even as a puppy. One of them came to my farm from a house and had never seen chickens and she was fine. Guards them just like she guards the goats and house.


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

That is the reason we Always have someone here! 
ALWAYS!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Went to go meet the 3 year old LGD, and well we both agreed she wasn't for us. It didn't look like she was trained really, she was growling at us and nearly knock my mom down from jumping.... These people had chickens, but she ate all 6 of them, and never trained her otherwise..;( So, we will keep looking...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

every dog is an individual - don't let being frightened hurry you into a decision you may regret later. Take your time and find the match for you. If you are worried while looking then take your friend up on their offer.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Went to go meet the 3 year old LGD, and well we both agreed she wasn't for us. It didn't look like she was trained really, she was growling at us and nearly knock my mom down from jumping.... These people had chickens, but she ate all 6 of them, and never trained her otherwise..;( So, we will keep looking...


If you get a puppy, don't let it get on your lap, jump on you, or put their legs on you in any way. You don't want a 100 plus pounds of dog jumping on you in greeting.  As for the growling, you were strangers coming in on her territory and she gave you warning by growling. That's pretty normal for LGDs when strangers come around.... It sounds like she wasn't the right dog for you. You definitely don't want to get a problem LGD your first time. I'd get a puppy you can train your way or buy an adult from a reputable breeder. That's my advice.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wasn't too concerned with her growling at us at first, but she kept doing it and they didn't do anything to stop her... I mean I would expect her to bark/growl at someone new, but then tell her good girl that's enough after the initial meet & greet...


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe they didn't stop her because they thought YOU could be scoping the place out. Not that you were, but you're a stranger and maybe that was just them making sure you knew not to come back unannounced. I don't stop my LGD's from barking at strangers at all. I will contain them if I need to take a stranger into the pastures, but I don't give the impression that they possibly could come back and my dogs would accept them. Not that they would. I don't think someone would leave unbitten if they had bad intentions. By telling them to quiet down and it's okay, you're telling them that it IS okay for strangers to come around, which is counterproductive. 
Good decision on not getting the dog though. If they let it kill chickens without correcting, that behaviour could now be very hard to fix. Definitely join some Facebook groups, always members listing dogs & puppies for sale.


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I just read through both threads, and holy cow those people sound nuts!! I hope you do find a good LGD and that they have even a hint of common sense and don't come back.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hodgson said:


> Maybe they didn't stop her because they thought YOU could be scoping the place out. Not that you were, but you're a stranger and maybe that was just them making sure you knew not to come back unannounced. I don't stop my LGD's from barking at strangers at all. I will contain them if I need to take a stranger into the pastures, but I don't give the impression that they possibly could come back and my dogs would accept them. Not that they would. I don't think someone would leave unbitten if they had bad intentions. By telling them to quiet down and it's okay, you're telling them that it IS okay for strangers to come around, which is counterproductive.
> Good decision on not getting the dog though. If they let it kill chickens without correcting, that behaviour could now be very hard to fix. Definitely join some Facebook groups, always members listing dogs & puppies for sale.


The visit was prearranged, we didn't show up unannounced...


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

I didn't say you were unannounced. It was a hypothetical situation in comparison to your own recent problems with strangers returning unannounced after having been on your property...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hodgson said:


> I didn't say you were unannounced. It was a hypothetical situation in comparison to your own recent problems with strangers returning unannounced after having been on your property...


Oh, well she wasn't trained really at all. Letting a dog growl and jump all over ya. almost knocking you down without doing anything.. We got back in my car actually before my mom got hurt..., and had the conversation from there.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, glad the dog didn't hurt your mom! You will find a good one, it may take time!
Regarding chickens; they are so much fun to chase! The smell funny, walk funny and make goofy noises. I sure understand a dog wanting to chase/kill them! It took us awhile, but our family dog finally leaves the chickens alone.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You need full trust in a LGD. Any doubts can turn into a total disaster later. Good that you didnt get the dog.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

YES!! We got great news from the police officer... There were other more serious charges filed against them in CA, and it looks like they will be heading down there to serve some time, and for court appearances etc. We asked him more questions, but he kindly said that was all the info he could share...


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Yay!!!!!! So happy for you! It must be a great relief not to have to worry about those crazy people anymore!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

LadySecret said:


> Yay!!!!!! So happy for you! It must be a great relief not to have to worry about those crazy people anymore!


Yes it is.. Now if they would just stay in CA...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is great news Janeen , I'm so relieved for you !
They most likely won't be able to leave CA , (legally) for some time , depending on the jail time , probation afterwards. 

At least you guys can relax now , regroup , and dont feel you have to rush into buying a LGD…
I forgot wether you considered a llama……not sure of this , but i think it would be less worry then a dog being around your animals. Idk...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

We are thinking of a Llama too. A lot of discussing going on right now...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> You need full trust in a LGD. Any doubts can turn into a total disaster later. Good that you didnt get the dog.


It scares me so much , after all the accidents we've all read on here.
I was so praying Janeen didn't get that dog. I don't want to read about anymore accidents . From her description , it just didn't sound right IMO.

I think a dog is a great idea , the barking will alert you to intruders of any kind. But keeping a dog in with a herd is a totally different thing.
Its good she has the time to do more research on them and contact different breeders .

Id like to see a Llama silently sneak up on a two legged intruder and spit in their ear :slapfloor: Id pay to sees that :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Janeen, Myron Buchholtz down here in my area has Great Pyrenees/Maramas that are born right in his sheep pasture and raised among them by their working parents until they are brought in to be sold.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Hey Janeen, Myron Buchholtz down here in my area has Great Pyrenees/Maramas that are born right in his sheep pasture and raised among them by their working parents until they are brought in to be sold.


Really? WOW that sounds great... I'll PM you for his info...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> It scares me so much , after all the accidents we've all read on here.
> 
> I was so praying Janeen didn't get that dog. I don't want to read about anymore accidents . From her description , it just didn't sound right IMO.
> 
> ...


My mom and I both knew about 2 minutes in she wasn't for us.... I fear something bad is going to happen there...

Don't rule out a Llama yet...., my neighbor is actually thinking of getting one too;-)


----------

